# Removed from BMQ



## squeeze (19 Jun 2007)

I'm in a bit of a dilemma here.

On 15 May 07 when I was sworn into the Reserves I was told that I would probably go on BMQ in July. I later found out I was nominated to go on BMQ from July 3rd to August 1st at Connaught Ranges, not too long after it was confirmed that I would be going on BMQ from July 3rd to August 1st at Connaught and I was nominated for SQ from August 3rd to August 31. While this was all going on I was working a full-time summer job (I had been working part-time for the past 3 years but this summer I was given a full-time position). Having worked for my employer for so long, and knowing that he would have trouble finding another person willing to work my hours, I gave him 3 weeks notice. Those 3 weeks came to an on Friday, June 15 (I took 2 weeks off before BMQ was scheduled because it was suggested to me as a good idea to relax and begin preparing myself).

So currently I am unemployed and I receive a phone call from my unit today stating that I have been pushed back until August 3rd for BMQ. It was explained to me that something happened where they enlisted too many people or what not. So here comes my big problem, other than the fact that I was extremely excited to go on course and it's now been pushed back, I will be unemployed for the next 6 weeks and I was really planning on saving my money for my 2nd year at university. This leaves me at a loss of about $1500-2000 (either if i was on BMQ or if I was working at my other job) which is a rather large chunk of change that would have covered a lot of my schooling.

I decided this forum would be the best place to turn as I'm not very sure what to do. I would really like to yell, shout and scream but I'm obviously not going to do that. Would it be a good idea to explain my situation to my Sergeant perhaps by email? He gave us his card on my first parade night and told us we could email him with any concerns. I know there's probably nothing he can do but I'm pretty much out $1500 here. I can't go back to my old job for the month before BMQ because my previous employer has hired someone else to replace me and it would be at a huge inconvenience to him. So I'm stuck, and unsure of where to turn. People have suggested asking my unit for civie employment for the month but I had already done this back in May and I was told that to do so I would need at least my BMQ course. 

I know this sounds a lot like a rant, it's not really. I'm still excited as hell to go on BMQ and I love the fact that I'm serving my country and I'm not upset with any one from my unit or the CF or who ever may have been at the end of all of this; mistakes happen and I understand that. I was really just writing this to see if possibly any one had any suggestions for me on what I could possibly do for the next month to earn some cash before I leave in August. Or any suggestions in general on anything I can do. I really don't want to sit on my arse doing nothing for a month.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Munxcub (19 Jun 2007)

Probably not much you can do other then find some crappy job to do in the meantime. It's only 6 weeks so no need to get too picky.

Kind of a raw deal but also not the end of the world. If you aren't already, you could get the education grant or whatever it's called. I think it's good for 2k/yr in the reserves.


----------



## GAP (19 Jun 2007)

Approach your former employer, explain your situation and see if they have something for the interm, especially if they are having a tough time filling your former position. If they have already hired someone, it gives them the opportunity to have you help train him/her in your former duties.


----------



## slowmode (19 Jun 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I Start BMQ in connaught this July 3rd and SQ following that. My dates kept changing but my Sargent assured me we would be put all summer. This is what you should do:

- Write a Memo to the person incharge of loading you up, explain your situation. BMQ in Connaught starts in 2 weeks. So do this quickly. It might even be better if you go talk to him in person. Explian the situation. From what I heard the courses in Connaught are full to the max, for some reason the army is getting a lot of recruits this year. There is a lack of instructors because there all in Afghanistan. 

If this cannot be resolved I say you try to ask friends or people you know to work for them. If you know anyone who owns a little store ask them to work. YOu can also do little jobs like landscaping, and gardening to make money for that month.

Best of Luck
Huss


----------



## HollywoodHitman (20 Jun 2007)

This is a problem which happens far too often in the Reserve world. I would suggest that through your Unit chain of command, you let them know of your situation. They may offer you Class A days until your course starts (It would be General Duties so not too pleasant) or they may leave you hanging in the wind until your course starts. It's wrong. Hands down it's wrong, but unfortunately most of us have been there at one time or another.

If you are going to be in dire financial straits, I would suggest making a timeline of the course dates, who you spoke to etc and consider sending a letter to the Ombudsman. Make sure you go through your chain of command first, they will likely be understanding. If you get no joy, THEN go to the Bud-Man....

This sort of thing needs to stop. The only way it will stop is if the proper people are constantly reminded of the problems. We in the CF, Reg or Reserve have a responsibility to make sure we retain our troops as well as train them.

Good luck on your course.


----------



## Spring_bok (20 Jun 2007)

I would stay on it.  Call your ops cell everyday.  Have your kit ready too, there are always people thta pull out at the last minute, especially in the reserve world.


----------



## joonrooj (22 Jun 2007)

And this is where I can help ;D

Guess what. You just joined the reserves! You are now eligible for half of your tuition or $2000, whichever is lower, at your unit. You are also getting paid roughly $1500 during your BMQ, I would explain to your employer what happened and ask if you could help out for 4 or 5 weeks, if you dont get as much work as before, use your extra time to work out, go for a run.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jun 2007)

Joonrooj said:
			
		

> And this is where I can help ;D
> 
> Guess what. You just joined the reserves! You are now eligible for half of your tuition or $2000, whichever is lower, at your unit.



To clarify some......you must successfully complete your courses, before you can claim for tuition.  You will not get any monies before successfull completion of any courses.  You are reimbursed after submitting the proper documentation.


----------



## slowmode (23 Jun 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> To clarify some......you must successfully complete your courses, before you can claim for tuition.  You will not get any monies before successfull completion of any courses.  You are reimbursed after submitting the proper documentation.


Just the BMQ course? or your trade course also?


----------



## mysteriousmind (23 Jun 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this from you.

I just completed BMQ yesterday (may 22nd) and I call my Friend (my new boss at the unit) and told him that since I had a civvy  job issue, I would not go on SQ starting tomorrow.

I told him I was available to do some 2-3 days class/week he told me to forget about it...since all ressources was sent toward the Pres summer training program... no budget was allowed to class A at unit. 

as for BMQ, we had people hod stayed less and 24h at course. they arrived...and left the following morning...they did not want to be there...I was so pissed off, because allot of people wanted to be on course...Talk to you CoC and try to explain them the situation. If they are good. they might find something for you.

do not loose hope buddy.


----------



## sperl121 (23 Jun 2007)

Same thing happened to me.  I phoned my unit 2 days ago asking for my traveling details when it was explained to me that my SQ was also cancelled and I would now not be leaving until at least the 22nd of July.  I had just moved out of my apparetment and also quit my job so I am kind of screwed for a month now.  The thing that bothers me is that I was not even contacted about this, and it took me having to call still assuming that I would be leaving in a weeks time before the told me.  So I feel your pain!!  I asked if there was a course anywhere in the country they could send me on so I can get my BMQ and SQ done this summer but im not keeping my fingers crossed.  I was so pumped to leave in a week but now I guess I get to wait even longer.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2007)

Well guys, you are learning early that there are some Good Units and some Bad Units, when it comes to Administration.  It really makes a big difference when the Unit Clerks and Operations and Training Staffs have a firm grip on their duties and responsibilities.  Unfortunately, you do come across some dead wood, who have managed to hide the fact that they don't give a damn about the troops and morale sucks.  Hopefully the Leadership is strong and they realize these flaws and correct them, or you land up with a Unit that is rotten from the Top down.  If you are in such a Unit, it is next to impossible to transfer out, OT, and even Release, as the required administration doesn't get done.  You suffer in the end.

I guess the best advice to anyone who is contemplating joining, and hasn't already, is to do your homework and check out the various Units around your area and find out as much as you can on these little, but very serious points.


----------



## infamous_p (23 Jun 2007)

In response to a previous comment on this thread, you will not get your university tuition reimbursement until you are a fully trained Private, which means the completion of your trade course.


----------



## Brett (23 Jun 2007)

Justin, the same thing happened to me as well [besides the job thing]. I was told on the 19th of june, the last parade night i was at, that I would not be on my july 3rd course, but rather I would be on my august 2nd course  at connaught ranges. I was upset, too, but I figured it would give me a lot more time to prepare - I am nowhere near being prepared for any type of military course. 

I asked why I was pushed off the july 3rd course when someone who was sworn in a month after me got to be on it. The guy told me, plain and simple, "luck of the draw". I don't think they do it purposely. If they find themselves with too many kids loaded on one particular course, they'll just randomly boot off some people without acknowledging any predicament a candidate might encounter.

Suggestions:

     /go to each parade night until you leave, you'll still get some sort of income from them
    / ask someone if you could also come in on more days, as apposed to just the normal weekly parade       night.
    /Odd jobs gets you a lot of money, considering the fact it's all under the table [no taxes!!]

other than that, prepare yourself even more. Take the 6 weeks as a sign to get into better shape. It will be worth it, as I am told, and you'll find your course much more enjoyable.

See you Aug 2nd at Connaught Ranges!!!


----------



## Mptender (23 Jun 2007)

Hey all...i was enrolled in the reserve BMQ/SQ starting july 3 in ottawa...i just got the word today that i will not be going bc they are short on instructors...appartently i'll be doing BMQ starting aug.3 tho...im a little pissed off bc they only gave me a weeks notice and ive already quit my other summer job and cancelled my car insurance for july/august...anyone know what the deal is with bmq/sq in connaught??


thanks


----------



## Brett (23 Jun 2007)

You'll only be doing your BMQ. You're on course with me and a few guys from my unit along with ASHCan(s)


----------



## Mptender (24 Jun 2007)

ohhh okay....well im not very impressed with how the army has handled this situation...alot of people were counting on that money to help pay for tuition,rent and so on.


----------



## Brett (24 Jun 2007)

True.

but I doubt they did it intentionally.

I guess it's just one of many, many problems you'll encounter in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Jun 2007)

Mptender said:
			
		

> ohhh okay....well im not very impressed with how the army has handled this situation...alot of people were counting on that money to help pay for tuition,rent and so on.



If I learned 1 thing in the CF (administration wise) it's that :  Don't count on money that isn't in your bank account.

Max


----------



## Mptender (24 Jun 2007)

haha lesson learned...looks like i got my old job back so everythings good moneywise...do you know when we will be able to do SQ??
im hoping we can do it before next summer so im ready to start MP training


----------



## Brett (24 Jun 2007)

I heard there was a course in October for SQ. I'll hope for that and if I get any information on it I'll make sure to notify you. However, if we don't get on that SQ course, or if there isn't another SQ running until next summer, then we'll probably be on that one. I sure as heck don't want to wait until next summer to finish my private training.


----------



## squeeze (25 Jun 2007)

hey, thanks a lot for everything...i guess i'm pretty much stuck though. I can't get my old job back because he say he can't cut the other guys' hours to bring me back for a month, it wouldn't be right for them. So I pretty much just have to wait. I'll see those who are going on the August course in August! But I guess I still won't qualify for the tuition reimbursement next summer either then?


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (26 Jun 2007)

I could be mistaken but I believe in addition to having to complete and pass the courses to receive the money for tuition from the reserves, that you need to have been in the reserves for a minimum of 1year.

on a side note, isn't 4 weeks a relatively short BMQ??  (not trying to flame or start anything just saying is all)


----------



## Brett (26 Jun 2007)

Regular force BMQ is obviously a lot longer. But a reserve force bmq, 4 weeks is correct. Usually a candidate has his/her sq directly after their bmq - hence why a lot of people say "im on the summer course" [a summer being 2 months]. Each bmq & sq is approximately 4 weeks = 8 weeks total.


Justin which unit are you from again?


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (26 Jun 2007)

AAAAH I see, thanks for the explanation, any idea why the Naval and Air force reserves BMQ is not the same as the Army reserves??


----------



## Brett (26 Jun 2007)

It should be. It's BMQ. It's the first series of training. I'm sure it should be the same for all military occupations and for either air force, navy or army.


----------



## LakeSup (26 Jun 2007)

I asked why I was pushed off the july 3rd course when someone who was sworn in a month after me got to be on it. The guy told me, plain and simple, "luck of the draw". I don't think they do it purposely."

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Actually, the unit places the best (most likley to suceed) pers in top slots.  Considering that you state that you are " nowhere near ready to attend a military course", perhaps you are considered less likley to pass the PT test on day one.  Units get very few slots on crse these days with taskings restricting trainers avail so they don't want to waste a vac just because the pers was in the dooor first.   If you want to succeed in the CF you have to make that pers effort.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (26 Jun 2007)

Naval and Air force reservist's BMQ is the same as reg force, 11 weeks before, but then they made it longer to 13 weeks, and now both are.

A few Leading Seaman I know who are reservists can attest to that.


----------



## Mptender (27 Jun 2007)

welll surprise surprise...i just got the call that bmq in ottawa is now a go!!i guess we have to be up there on monday...i better not get my hopes up though as things could change once again


----------



## Brett (27 Jun 2007)

WarmAndVertical said:
			
		

> Actually, the unit places the best (most likley to suceed) pers in top slots.  Considering that you state that you are " nowhere near ready to attend a military course", perhaps you are considered less likley to pass the PT test on day one.  Units get very few slots on crse these days with taskings restricting trainers avail so they don't want to waste a vac just because the pers was in the dooor first.   If you want to succeed in the CF you have to make that pers effort.



No. The guys in my platoon, me included, are fairly new. We have not done any testing whatsoever. The people who administer candidates on courses have no idea who we are. We are nothing but a service number to them. They wouldn't know who is more in shape, or who would be able to conclude any tests at course beginning. It was, like I've stated before, luck of the draw.


----------



## sperl121 (27 Jun 2007)

Well after being removed from my SQ and having my BMQ pushed back 3 weeks things have changed once again.  It looks like I am once again loaded for BMQ and SQ starting on the 3rd as I was originally told!  I dont know what to think now although I am happy with the outcome.  I will still be nervous though until I am actually on a bus up to the base!


----------



## toughenough (28 Jun 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> No. The guys in my platoon, me included, are fairly new. We have not done any testing whatsoever. The people who administer candidates on courses have no idea who we are. We are nothing but a service number to them. They wouldn't know who is more in shape, or who would be able to conclude any tests at course beginning. It was, like I've stated before, luck of the draw.



You will be surprised how much the recruiter knows about you. You would be surprised how much the guy in Ops knows about you.

Know someone that's in already?
Call the BOR everyday bitching about not geting loaded on course?
Don't look fit?
Came to recruiting sessions with an attitude?
Get jacked in your PAT plt? Make an ass of yourself in the mess afterwords?

In a small unit like the Rileys, don't be surprised if they know you. The Argyll recruiter hasn't forgotten about me, and I've been in for almost 2 years. It's their job to know.

Also, just an FYI, if you get on the in house SQ in the fall (good luck, its tough), you'll still have to wait until the summer for DP1. They only run R031 DP1  in Meaford and in the summer. There are guys going on course with me that joined alongside people that are Cpl's now, and they still don't have their first hook.

Hope this helps you some.


----------



## Brett (28 Jun 2007)

Know someone that's in already?*No*
Call the BOR everyday bitching about not geting loaded on course?*Hahha, naa.*
Don't look fit?*I look it*
Came to recruiting sessions with an attitude?*Always respectful.. when I do happen to talk*
Get jacked in your PAT plt? Make an *** of yourself in the mess afterwords?*Usually don't have time. It's summer now, so yeah I will go to the mess. but I won't get trashed*

Like I said, I'm new to the military. I haven't been in long enough for any of them to get to know me on that specific level. I don't stand out in a crowd, either.


----------



## squeeze (28 Jun 2007)

toughenough,

If that's the case I'm even more surprised I was taken off course. If getting an exemption on my express test isn't enough to prove I'm physically fit, I don't know what is. If referring to everyone by rank my first day out on Parade Night and my Sergent saying that I'm doing a good job and I should keep it up isn't proper and respectful, explain to me what is. If going to the mess hall, having 1 beer with the others as they get shit faced, is making an ass of my self then I guess I have. And I guess going out with the guys afterwards because they enjoyed my company wasn't good enough either. 

They're not dropping people off course because they don't think they're worth it. BMQ is to find out whether the person is worth becoming a soldier. I don't know for sure, but my big guess is that it's money that allows them to drop people off course. If they already bought the plane tickets for recruits coming across Canada it would be cheaper to drop the people off of course who are a lot more local to Connaught then getting rid of already purchased tickets, but then again, I'm a new recruit and all of this is just assumptions.


----------



## toughenough (29 Jun 2007)

Don't get me wrong, that is not always the case, and I'm not saying you are a bad troop. It may very well be that your name was randomly chosen, had to do with time in, or any other variable, but I would not rule out a merit list either. When we had a third of our spots on DP1 cut, it was going to a merit list. People with bad reps, or bad attendance on parade nights are at the top of the list to get cut.

Either way, good luck for those of you that made it on course. Don't take stuff personally, and remember it'll get better with time (the field portion of SQ is better than anything you'll do on BMQ).


----------



## Brett (4 Jul 2007)

toughenough said:
			
		

> People with bad reps, or bad attendance on parade nights are at the top of the list to get cut.



Yes. I can easily see that way more efficient and fair. But I am just a new guy.. I'm not even trained!! lol. So I wasn't cut because of the way I soldier.. I was cut because candidates were drawn anonymously and cut, no offence to them. Just fair and clear. lol.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jul 2007)

This thread is funny.......kinda like 2 virgins talking sex


----------



## BKells (8 Jul 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This thread is funny.......kinda like 2 virgins talking sex



Hilarious.


----------

